# Unique Kitten?



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

My boyfriend just got a new kitten, and I have never seen a kitten like this. SoCo is about 10 weeks old. He is a dark brown color on his back, but has a black face, legs, and tail. The black parts of him are very smooth and sleek and soft, but the brown parts of him are more coarse and dry, almost wavy. His nose is very large for the size of his face. He is the most calm kitten, and seems right at home in water. He almost never meows, but he purrs loud and often. Does anyone know anything about what kind of kitty he might be? I am wondering if his large nose could be an indication that he might grow to be a big big cat?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Are you sure it's a he? The brown on the back coud mean kitty is really a tortie, which are usually female.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree with catloverami! With brown coloring may mean he is a she. The course and dry can be due to bad diet. Get him/her on a better quality food asap.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe he's one of those "fever coat" kittens. Very cute!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Many black cats have red undertones in the fur....when exposed to the sun for long periods may get "rusty". If he was outdoors for a good portion of his short little life that may be what he has going on. 

_Black cats can also "rust" in sunlight, the coat turning a lighter brownish shade
_
Black cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's a picture of a rusty cat.

Black cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree, I think you'll find his his to be a different color once his kitten coat sheds out and he starts on his adult coat.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Whatever it is, it's a sweet look!


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

He is a male, so not a tortie. It could be the rusting thing, since he began as an outside cat. We did put him on different food, and added wet food too. I just thought it was strange that the brownish fur felt different than the black fur. I also think the shape of his face, with that big nose is just so different from my kitties. No matter what, he is a cutie pie. He is unique to us.


----------

